# Whoo.. I got my awesome Anney Magnet!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE it!!! So where are you going to put it?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks great!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, that's incredible!!!
BTW, I want to hear all about versatility...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it!!!!! I should take a pic of my two car magnets that I got from Anney when I was in Houston!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want one!!!! Anney, please get a 5 year contract with the GRCA. I need to get to training 

And how's that Orlando thing looking?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG those are just AWESOME!!!!!

Anney you da bomb!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-gorgeous!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on another huge accomplishment!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Those magnets do look great!! I would love to see an OTCH one!!


----------

